# Rainbow six vegas - Won't run



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello,
Basically, i just bought a new PC and i am reinstalling my games, when it came to RBV, the game simply didn't want to run.
Now, RBV needs the CD to load so maybe my optical drive have something to do with it but i didn't have any trouble with all the other disks i used.
Other thing that may cause the problem is I'm using win7 64bits version so maybe RBV is not compatible with it.
Again, maybe it's my processor, i have an intel 7 920 so maybe again RBV isn't compatible with it.

Complete PC spec:
-Op syst. Windows 7 home premium 64bits
-Processor Intel7 920 2.66ghz(not sure) 
-3gb ram 1067mhz
-500gb sata2 hard drive
-Graphic card nVidia GeForce 295gtx
-Sound card Creative sound blaster x-fi
-Network card Killer xeno powered by VisionTek
-POwer supply 875watt


Let me know cause it pretty annoys me at the moment... :upset:
TY!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Hello Nickbeln and welcome to TSF!

Can you follow the first steps thread first.

I would like to know the brand and model of your current PSU please as not all are made equally.

I just want ot confirm that this is the first Rainbow Six Vegas right?


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Hello Nickbeln and welcome to TSF!
> 
> Can you follow the first steps thread first.
> 
> ...


I did the 11 steps... right now i got some dust in my eye so im gona this message real quick lol.

my current PSU ? eeh not sure but ill answer Alienware Aurora which I customized.

Yes it's the first original one.


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually i just tried the feature ''troubleshoot compatibility'' and it says resource cannot be loaded which means nothing to me, any clues ?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you make yourself the default administrator of this PC nd I hope you didn't pay too much for this PC as Alienware is always overcharging for their PC's by around 50% more than custom built yourself.

Is this your PC?
Aurora Desktop


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Did you make yourself the default administrator of this PC nd I hope you didn't pay too much for this PC as Alienware is always overcharging for their PC's by around 50% more than custom built yourself.
> 
> Is this your PC?
> Aurora Desktop


Yeah it is and yes I'm the admin of course... 
And i don't care about it's cost actually,(I don't possess enough knowledge to build a PC myself and i have the service included which guarantee every damn pieces in it... which you don't get when you build it yourself :wink, it's a damn bomb. Alienware owns the competition in gaming PC whether you agree or not.(but that's not he subject this thread is about eeh ?)


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

any clues ?


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

RSV will work with 64 bit, so it's not that. Try going to your CD drive in "my computer", right click, open, then run startup.exe/RSV.exe/whatever it is.exe as administrator. If that fails, try uninstalling, updating all drivers, then reinstalling the game.

Also, any more info on what happens? Do you click the icon and nothing happens? Does a loading page come up? Does the disc-loading icon come up? Any errors?


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

There are no errors, I click the RSV icon then the launcher appears saying there's no new update, then it disappear. Then the cursor indicates the optical driver is reading the disk and then nothing. I tried running it as an administrator and it didn't change the problem, I also updated my drivers(it ask to do it before posting the issue) so i really don't know where to look at right now...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you try cleaning the disk with a bit of water and some Kleenex? Try the Disk in another computer as well.


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Also maybe take a screenshot?


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

Screen 1 A, I click on the icon

Screen 2, Updater/Launcher appears and says no update found

Screen 1 B, My Cursor changes to busy, then to disk reading, then to normal and nothing happens. (By nothing happens i mean it stays on the desktop, not even a black screen or whatever)(Cannot see my cursor in the screen shot but that's all that happens believe me lol).


I cleaned it with alcohol and water and nothing changed. It works in my friends PC who is definitely less good than mine lol its like a Toshiba satellite something which is not the best in its category so yeah....


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

May be a longshot, but after searching I found that someone tried turning UAC off on vista. If you're on another OS (looks like win7?) try turning the equivalent to UAC off and making sure you have full admin access to it through control panel and any way you can.


----------



## Nickbeln (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm flagged as Administrator but what do you mean by turning off UAC ???


----------



## jrockpunk1 (Dec 11, 2007)

http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...nt-control-uac-the-easy-way-on-windows-vista/

And anything else that could restrict your access.


----------



## headcasephil (Mar 21, 2010)

hi to all on these forums i was was having the same problem with vegus not starting in windows 7 
but i do not think its windows 7 that is the problem i think its the fack that you are using A Quad core as if i disable 2 of the core on my Quad making it a dual core i have no problems hope that it helps


----------



## zakrzak (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi all!

I have similar (or same) problem as Nickbeln. Mine OS is Win XP. I've installed R6V yesterday (from DVD, box version) and after game downloaded path 1.06 I have same symptoms (launcher window indicating there are no more updates, disc 'busy' cursor and then nothing). 
Mine CPU is Intel Xeon E3110 (3.0GHz, 6MB, 1333MHz). It seems that this is the problem, because after installation configuration checker informed me that this CPU is not enough (I though it wasn't recognized only, so I ignored that message).
Today I'll try to reinstall game and If it won't help a friend of mine will try to run it on his machine (CD have no scratches). 
I think the problem is with CPU recognition (as in post above with Quad core CPU). so If anyone have idea what I can try to do before passing disc to friend I'll appreciate it.


----------

